# 120Qt Coleman or Wineador??



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok I'm making a new thread for this question. I posed the question deep in another thread of mine. 

I have a dilemma here  Should I just get a 120Qt cooler or a 28 bottle wineador? The cooler will cost me 20 bucks (gonna exchange the 75qt I recently bought) and the wineador will run me 250 +200 for custom shelving from Forrest. 

Is the wineador really THAT much nicer? Seems like a big chunk of change to drop on passive cigar storage. My place rarely gets over 76 degrees. Cooler hasn't moved from 70 in the year and a half I've been here. (started with a 48Qt, recently bought this 75Qt, temp is always 70 in there somehow)

Anyways, whats your take on this? Oh, and I found some 28 bottle coolers on craigslist but wineadors.com doesnt make shelving for them. 

What would you do?


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i just built a wineador so i am biased and appearance was very important to me since i have it in a spare bedroom. if looks arent that important to you i would say keep on keeping on with the cooler. otherwise, other than cost i cant think of a single con to my setup.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you using a 28 bottle wineador? What's the cigar capacity on those things? Roughly


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

CL links being PM'd


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i would guesstimate 4-500 5x50s


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Coolidor! "Wineador" just seems so uppity :biggrin:

I have a 48 qt that holds 300+ sticks, and I just stated a 20qt for my infused cigars (yes, I enjoy infused cigars now and again :smoke2. For me the decision was all about cost because money spent on storage cannot be spent on cigars. As another poster mention, if you plan on putting it in a study or spare room you may want to go with the looks of the wineador (unless you're like me and have no issue sitting an igloo beside your antique writing desk).


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Coolidor! "Wineador" just seems so uppity :biggrin:
> 
> I have a 48 qt that holds 300+ sticks, and I just stated a 20qt for my infused cigars (yes, I enjoy infused cigars now and again :smoke2. For me the decision was all about cost because money spent on storage cannot be spent on cigars. As another poster mention, if you plan on putting it in a study or spare room you may want to go with the looks of the wineador (unless you're like me and have no issue sitting an igloo beside your antique writing desk).


+1

I'm in Northern New Mexico (much the same climate as the OP), and I use a couple humidors and two coolidors. I can't imagine spending cash on a wine cooler when temp control isn't needed, especially when the $ could go towards more cigars (and pipe tobacco). Plus ya gotta add in the expense of running the wine cooler.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

If you dont mind the $$ difference, I would go with a Wineador. It's a much better controlled environment for your cigars. But that's me, im building mine:cowboyic9:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Mark's point is correct. The primary reason for going to a wine cooler or a refrigerated humidor is temperature control. If you have no need to reduce the temperature -- a primary concern down here in Florida -- then you really have no need for a cooling unit. As for the shelves, if you look around I believe you'll find more than one place to order cedar shelving and someone should be able to make exactly what you need.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, 120Qt. it is


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I started with a 48 qt cooler and moved to a 28 bottle wineador. They hold almost exactly the same amount of cigars. I think I fit like 30 or 40 more cigars in the wineador. I went with it for temp control for really just the few months in the fall and spring when the hvac is not needed but it gets a little warm in the middle of the day still. I like my wineador and built my own shelves so I have sweat equity into it also but if you are looking for the storage space of a 120 qt cooler the 28 bottle wineador will be well short of that.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

> Ok I'm making a new thread for this question. I posed the question deep in another thread of mine.
> 
> I have a dilemma here  Should I just get a 120Qt cooler or a 28 bottle wineador? The cooler will cost me 20 bucks (gonna exchange the 75qt I recently bought) and the wineador will run me 250 +200 for custom shelving from Forrest.
> 
> ...


I'm new to storing sticks! Unless you're looking for aesthetics or need to cool your sticks down, I would stay with cooler.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks for the input guys, 120Qt. it is


I think however you chose, you would have chosen wisely


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

stonecutter2 said:


> I think however you chose, you would have chosen wisely


 .


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

I did the 120 qt and now have gone to the wineador. I wouldn't go back. The capacity difference doesn't bother me. I love the wineador.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

You had to say that didn't you Tim? 

So how many boxes can you get in the wineador? Or singles if that's what you're storing?


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

I currently have 7 boxes and a 25 bundle. The bottom level is not even being used right now and there's lots of empty space on the other shelves. When I get my drawers in I will store a lot more because the space will be used more efficiently.

I'm planning to be able to store 400+


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, 400+ is more than enough for me right now with the 75Qt almost full too....

I don't know how I'll keep RH in there though without the shelving as I rarely buy boxes. I'm more of a 5 pack/10 pack kind of guy so trays are very important to me...

Hmmmm


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

You definitely need the drawers, then. I plan to not use boxes in there anymore, once I have the drawers.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea that'll set me back another 200, which puts me at 500, not sure I can justify that yet....

Speaking of which, the bottom of those drawers seem like there's a ton of space between panels.. is that just the picture playing tricks on me? I'm talking about Forrest's website btw.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a 28 bottle koldfront for 98 bucks shipped from small appliances dot com it was open box but is brand new.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't seem to find wine fridges on their site...


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

They don't sell them. You buy the wine cooler and then find your brand on their site to order drawers.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tim, my comment was in response to Tony about small appliances dot com...


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 6, 2013)

Ha! My bad. Just tryin to help...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Moved to Cigar Accessory forum


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> I can't seem to find wine fridges on their site...


Sorry brother it is compact appliances dot com

clearance area is where i got mine.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on Tony, some good stuff there. Are the dual zones a bad idea for humidors. I remember reading somewhere not to get a dual zone....

And how small is an 18 count? Can i get ~300 sticks in there?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok sweet I found a Koldfront 28... are these the same internally as edgestar 28? Forrest combines them on his site... I want to make sure I get something compatible ya know...

Also, how is the seal on these things? Rock solid even if I never turn it on ( I dont plan on turning it on more than a few weeks a year)

Thanks!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I really want to jump on this before it sells or the deal is over!!

Koldfront 28 same as edgestar 28? And seals on wine coolers are usually rock solid?

If yes on both I'm gonna order tonight


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> I really want to jump on this before it sells or the deal is over!!
> 
> Koldfront 28 same as edgestar 28? And seals on wine coolers are usually rock solid?
> 
> If yes on both I'm gonna order tonight


\\
Yes Forrest has them as the same thing I haven't ordered yet but it is what I was gonna order for my koldfront 28. The seal on mine is great.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Tony...

GAHHHH, I still don't know what to do... another cooler that I don't really have room for but would hold a TON of sticks... or a wineador that I do have a spot for but won't hold as many and will take a long time to get it to look and function the way I want it to!

I'm grateful for the fact this is a decision that is win/win but it's still a tough decision


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Tony...
> 
> GAHHHH, I still don't know what to do... another cooler that I don't really have room for but would hold a TON of sticks... or a wineador that I do have a spot for but won't hold as many and will take a long time to get it to look and function the way I want it to!
> 
> I'm grateful for the fact this is a decision that is win/win but it's still a tough decision


If it helps brother I really like mine had it uP AND RUNNING with cigars in three days it fit right in the entertainment center in the bedroom. I'm still running boxes on shelves so I'm limited to around 300 or so but once i get drawers the capciity will go up. I spent 5yrs in Aurora so I know the cooling will come in handy in the summer. Good luck however you go.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tony that does help  and I spent 6 years in Tampa. You'll use that cooling element a bunch as well!

I don't even think ill run it that often if ever. My apt stays at 75 all the time and I freeze everything that comes through here so I'm not too worried about 75 degrees in the wineador. I just want it for it's look and I have a spot just for it. Another cooler in the second bedroom will just not be nice to look at and it'll take up valuable space. Though the capacity is outrageous. 

I know I can get it up and running in less than a week I just meant to have it the way I want it (drawers and such ). It'll be a while before I can drop 200 on drawers 

Are you running the metal shelves still with just cigar boxes? I don't want to invest in those cedar trays just to ditch em in a year when I get Forrest's drawers.... Boxes on the other hand are cheap. 

Thanks for your help 

Jim


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Tony that does help  and I spent 6 years in Tampa. You'll use that cooling element a bunch as well!
> 
> I don't even think ill run it that often if ever. My apt stays at 75 all the time and I freeze everything that comes through here so I'm not too worried about 75 degrees in the wineador. I just want it for it's look and I have a spot just for it. Another cooler in the second bedroom will just not be nice to look at and it'll take up valuable space. Though the capacity is outrageous.
> 
> ...


Yup wire racks ans boxes, not the most efficient use of space but I too need to save for the drawers. I asked for them for my birthday in August we shall see.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on man, I think I'll do the same.

Guess I shouldn't have said anything, as they are all sold out now, right as I went over there to place my order. Damn it.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Jim, in your previous thread I was trying to push you in the direction of a wineador, but here are my true thoughts -
1. Your house stays at 75 all year and you freeze, so no need for temperature control. 
2. If you are looking truly for aesthetics, a wineador would be your only option.
3. The cooler, although ugly, can rest almost anywhere, whereas a wineador would need to be near an outlet (if using the cooling feature). 
4. A cooler can hold a TON more sticks for a fraction of the price. 
5. You could part with the 75qt and just use the 120qt. With the wineador, I'm guessing you would still need the 75qt.
6. Why not a cooler now, then when you move out of your studio apartment, buy a wineador that matches the area/room where it will be placed?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin,

Thanks for the reply man. When I said studio, I meant my little recording studio in the 2nd bedroom of my apt... LOL, 2 coolers in a studio apt would drive me mad!

If I go the 120 to replace the 75... I'll have to get a tupperdor to hold me over, then exchange the cooler... I've got about a week left to be able to exchange this thing. Seems like a bunch of work and i'll be paranoid as all hell hoping that tupperware holds humidity for 3-4 days...

Yea maybe you're right though. Maybe the wineador being out of stock was a sign to just get a bigger cooler  I think I may just do that.

Thanks for the insight there man


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Jim, 
This thread actually diverted me from buying a wineador as well. I did some research and some "soul" searching and decided that a cooler would be my best option, regardless of a house or apartment. I, personally, would not be concerned about some sticks being in tupperware for 3-4 days. You might lose a little humidity, but nothing that should cause concern. If you are still concerned about them, let them sit in the new coolidor for a week or two, and everything will be back to normal. If you are still uneasy with the transition, let your HTF and high $$ sticks sit while you are smoking your "yard" sticks.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha, I'm glad this thread helped you make a decision as well. I think I'm gonna go the cooler route too thanks to your helpful posts.

So just get one of those huge tupperware tubs and I'll be good to go? That'll work. 

I'm kind of glad I'm just going to upgrade the cooler. They are so low maintenance it's perfect. The wineador would require I order drawers, plug drains, watch for condensation, etc, etc... I'm definitely gonna get one in time, but for now the cooler is the best option.

Thank you again man.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

here's one issue, my coleman xtreme 70 qt takes a little force to open. All the xtreme 120qt's I touched this past weekend has ZERO resistance on the lid.. that can't be good right?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks as though about all the angles have been covered. That said, I'll throw my tuppence at it anyway.

Seal wise, the two are comparable; both being excellent. Case in point, once fully seasoned, I may have had to charge my beads once in a year.

Wineadors, regardless of how they're outfitted cannot rival a cooler and 5-6 finger baggies, in terms of capacity. Using cigar boxes, particularly as they become partially empty, is even less efficient than drawers in a wineador. A cooler has the option of laying horizontally, so it's much easier to load up to max capacity. Wine fridges have to stand upright.

Aesthetically, it's no contest, although I have seen coolers used as coffee tables and such, with a little cleaver improvisation. It does make it more difficult to access.

A cooler is the ideal solution for the guy with a basement, or HVAC, where temperature remains stable throughout the year. In my case, I have neither, so a wineador was by far my best option. It also looks better in my man cave. I run it year round as well. A lot of guys unplug them during the winter, but I have a wood stove in that room, so I can see temp swings of as much as 20*. It's so cheap to run, cost is a non issue.

Really, my only complaint with a wineador is back to capacity. They're just inherently limited to around 75% of total cubic inches, as to where a well organized cooler can likely approach 85%. You're always going to have space between cigars, even if everything you have is box pressed.

Finally, there's also the benefit of having a built in fan in the wineador. Many add fans, but I've found this to be unnecessary.

I got mine by subscribing to Compact appliance' "open box" thing. They emailed me when the one I wanted came available, so I think I paid $130, shipped.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 11, 2013)

If you get the wineador once it is full you will regret not getting another cooler.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Don, thanks for the insight. Well said. I think a bigger cooler is the route I'll be going this time around. I'd rather have capacity than looks considering the temp in my apartment NEVER goes above 78 (set to 75 when I'm home) Even at 78, the cooler is always 70 degrees....

Thanks again everyone. Looking forward to loading up the new cooler


----------

